# Cattle Car Run



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice day here, so I dug out my wood cattle cars I made awhile back and pulled them with my RS-3. The grain car is a battery car with a rheostat speed control I got from Stan.









The cowboy in the first car is an old Marx figure I painted.


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Jerry, 

Your cattle cars look good as does the train and layout. Nice work. 

Chuck


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Looks Good Jerry 
Dennis


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Your RR is looking good.


----------



## rookie (Aug 30, 2010)

Jerry- 

Looks like the snow is gone the cows are ready to be moved and fattened and then ? -Steaks maybe? 
Its looking good and am sure you welcome the sun. 

Monte


----------



## jemurrer (May 7, 2013)

What did you use as a prototype to base your cattle cars on?


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Good photo contest picture if we still had a photo contest. The railroad looks good. Thank you for posting.


----------

